# drive thru experience



## lilcahill17 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi all,
Just wanted to share me strange experience with u all.
went through burger king drive thru today and whilst ordering my food to what can only be described as an ABSOLUTE STUNNER (girl). ye i know there cant be many.
so ordered my food and goes to the next window, where the same girl appears!
and complimenting me on my TT she begins to ask more personal questions like name, age, single?....
she told me to park in the car park as i wait and she'll bring my food out, so i did.
5 mins later, same girl comes over.
with her number written on my reciept, and a polite 'enjoy your meal' hahahahahahahahaha

havent text her yet. call me scared.
anyone else had any experience like that? or am i hoping im the only one?
 :lol:


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Wow that is fantastic! I'm genuinely happy for you 

I'm a very good looking young stud too and this has, (alas), never ... fooking ...happened to me [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Perhaps it has something to do with the "constant pissed off look i have on my face"???

Yeah its probably that. So...

When you gonna av er :?:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

You lucky git. 

You'll get discount on burgers too... :lol:

Call her. Let us know what happens... 8)


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

oh stop being a pussy and bloody call her will ya!

you might get your leg over :twisted:


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Does she look anything like this?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

he wishes


----------



## lilcahill17 (Jan 31, 2009)

fook it tomorrow ill do it.
leave it a day, dont wanna look to keen, and will give the car a wash and take her down the lanes hahahaha.
and yes i want her burger lol
anyone else feel like a burger king??? just me then 
:lol:


----------



## Davy K (Jan 11, 2009)

Ring her up and see if she wants to go out for Sunday lunch!!!!
KFC????????????? :lol: 
And don't forget to put yer clock fwd or you'll be late and blow it!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2009)

Brilliant!

Sounds like she wants the Whopper! :lol:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I had that once, but she was an ugly bird. Not going there.

That girl you posted up is rough, thats the div from that pop group


----------



## boosted (Jun 3, 2007)

This thread is worthless without pics.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

qooqiiu said:


> Does she look anything like this?


Who cares?

A furburger is a furburger.

i just hope it's not a whopper and covered with cheese... :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

or any leftover burger sauce


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

ian222 said:


> I had that once, but she was an ugly bird. Not going there.
> 
> That girl you posted up is rough, thats the div from that pop group


   

Rough? ROUGH? That is the amazing nicole scherzinger. She is a goddess.

We really should let everyone know that you fancy Sue Barker tho shouldn't we. :lol:


----------



## Wadesports (Apr 9, 2007)

Lol absolutely brilliant, which burger king and where ? Perhaps we could all do a TT meet at the joint! :lol:


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

yes this happens to me a lot , its a real pain having ordered a burger and getting extras that I didnt want , don't you just hate it hate it when that happens :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i got free sauce from a polish girl at mac d`s last week :roll:

i think it was because the missus was there that i didnt get any lovin :wink:


----------



## sirmattylad (Feb 6, 2009)

Alternatively, she must of seen ur motor, thought u had a bit of cash and wants to get out of her shit job?! Either way, every hole's a goal! :lol:


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

Gooo on Give her a bell [smiley=gossip.gif]

just ask her if she fancies a "quater pounder with cheese"  :lol: :lol:

:wink:

Tom.


----------



## EnfieldTT (Jun 7, 2008)

I only get fucking pissed up tramps harassing me 

A real classy chick though ay?


----------



## Hatchet (Jul 3, 2007)

Nice one  When I go to KFC I get stuck with the fellas telling me I've a nice car!!!  and then I have to look stupid trying to reach up and grab my order...


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

Hatchet said:


> Nice one  When I go to KFC I get stuck with the fellas telling me I've a nice car!!!  and then I have to look stupid trying to reach up and grab my order...


ahahaha

I usually get everyone's girlfriends telling me how much they love my car.


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

yeah drive throughs are the best for that. I get a compliment just about every time, but things like that just dont happen to me. Lame.

WHY NOT ME?!

oh well, there is always my dreams :lol:

make sure you call her!


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

SaintScoTT said:


> make sure you call her!


Yeah, do it for the rest of us at least!


----------



## JayC (Nov 12, 2008)

That's it... I'm off to the drive through right now... :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

me too.


----------



## JOE90 (Sep 28, 2007)

Text her and say thanks but your not type LOL


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> qooqiiu said:
> 
> 
> > Does she look anything like this?
> ...


LMAO!
:lol: :lol:


----------



## lilcahill17 (Jan 31, 2009)

wow i didnt think this thread would be so popular lol.
right...
latest news
I have text her, once or twice, or maybe close to 200 times today lol.
she even had to go to the shop to get more credit to text me hahaha.
im gonna pick her up later on. yippee!!!!
ill let u all know how it goes, not that ull all be interested cos u all have more important things to do (ye right).
for those of u interested its the burger king cheshire oaks in north west. and her name is becka, yes thats right becka, not rebecca, becky, becks, david beckham, or frank ribery... becka.
when do i ask the question why she works in bk and not angels strip club????
im playin the 'listen alot and act like youre interested' card tonight.
clean car and clean sheets. YOU NEVER KNOW   
wish me luck!!!!!!


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice one son! Make sure you take a little pic for the forum faithful [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Don't let us all down now...


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

qooqiiu said:


> Does she look anything like this?


That's Wacko Jacko innit?


----------



## ap123ap (Aug 20, 2008)

let us know which drive through it was. we can then find out if it was the car or you that she was after!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

No playing with gherkins on a first date... :wink:


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

Well done  I Will just say what everyone is thinking......"Knock her backdoor's is my son" :lol: :lol: [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]

Tom.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

taylormade-tt said:


> Well done  I Will just say what everyone is thinking......"Knock her backdoor's is my son" :lol: :lol: [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> Tom.


took the words out of my mouth tom :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

oh and see if she likes it up the dirt track........ cant beat that on a first date and always something to tell the grandkids :lol: :lol:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Next time I'm at cheshire oaks :lol:


----------



## Serj (Dec 24, 2007)

Name: Becka. Occupation: Burger King Employee. Phone: Pay As You Go.

*WARNING: THIS GIRL MAY BE WORKING CLASS.*


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

Serj said:


> Name: Becka. Occupation: Burger King Employee. Phone: Pay As You Go.
> 
> *WARNING: THIS GIRL MAY BE WORKING CLASS.*


What...Like most of us on here :roll:

Tom


----------



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

sooooo how did it all go? did you get mayo in the burger??

Matt


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

Serj said:


> Name: Becka. Occupation: Burger King Employee. Phone: Pay As You Go.
> 
> *WARNING: THIS GIRL MAY BE WORKING CLASS.*


 :lol:


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> taylormade-tt said:
> 
> 
> > Well done  I Will just say what everyone is thinking......"Knock her backdoor's is my son" :lol: :lol: [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]
> ...


Just reminder her of the Burger King motto "have it your way" :lol:


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

boosted said:


> This thread is worthless without pics.


As above :wink:


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

do it for the team!

as soon as i got my car, the girl i was seeing couldn't go out with me quick enough, 2 years later and we are still together. I sometimes wonder about all the crumpet i could of had in the last 2 years....drives me insane really.


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

de ja vu- familiar tale... i met the same girl at the same bk...

built up a rapport with her via text, then finally met her.... she took me back to her council flat..where she stripped off ... she removed her mini skirt to reveal a whopper... i bailed out at this stage... good luck...


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

haha

this is like .. our new project :lol:


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Serj said:


> Name: Becka. Occupation: Burger King Employee. Phone: Pay As You Go.
> 
> *WARNING: THIS GIRL MAY BE WORKING CLASS.*


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

it's not that I'm jealous or anything...


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

lol this thread is funny, and a bit like a soap opera. Give us the next instalment then!!!


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Well its the next day, maybe he did get lucky :lol:


----------



## JayC (Nov 12, 2008)

More news ... more news!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## evo-kid (Jan 26, 2009)

Could be in court, [smiley=book2.gif] having legal battle over car ownership, after Shotgun marriage!!! :lol:


----------



## mickotoole (Mar 14, 2008)

What's the story here? Did he get the leg over or what? I'm waiting with baited breath!!!


----------



## Serj (Dec 24, 2007)

mickotoole said:


> What's the story here? Did he get the leg over or what? I'm waiting with baited breath!!!


Down the clinic most likely.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

Serj said:


> Down the clinic most likely.


HAHAHAHA :lol: that's brilliant...


----------



## steve o (Dec 5, 2006)

lilcahill17 said:


> wow i didnt think this thread would be so popular lol.
> right...
> latest news
> I have text her, once or twice, or maybe close to 200 times today lol.
> ...


Ahhhhh, Becka from the Oaks, yeah, I know the one! Heard many MANY things about her!!! :wink:

You'll have to let me know how that goes mate! 8)

Steve.


----------



## Wadesports (Apr 9, 2007)

TT polished, hopefully like something else that will be by the lovely Becka! fresh grundies on, and I'm off.....in there like swim wear lol lol.


----------



## Wadesports (Apr 9, 2007)

manphibian said:


> Serj said:
> 
> 
> > Name: Becka. Occupation: Burger King Employee. Phone: Pay As You Go.
> ...


Double team her, afer all they have got a two for one offer currently running lol 
Gotta a get a pic for this forum, any one interested in a TT blast down there ?? hehe


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I think I will have to pop over to the old Oaks on Wednesday, I might get lucky when she see's a MK2 and then I spoil her with a 2-4-1 at the cinema :lol: :lol:


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

I want to know if she flame grilled his Whoppa


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I want pictures so I know who too look for!

hopefully she does not look like this


----------



## Wadesports (Apr 9, 2007)

jammyd said:


> I want pictures so I know who too look for!
> 
> hopefully she does not look like this


Shallow Hall :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

hopefully she does not look like this 







[/quote]

Or hopefully she does :lol:" when you have had Fat you will never go back"  :lol:

Now wher did i put that copy of "gigantic asses" :lol:  :lol:

:wink:

Tom.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Neb said:


> I usually get everyone's girlfriends telling me how much they love my car.


Love your sig... :wink:


----------



## lilcahill17 (Jan 31, 2009)

Evening all.   

So youre all interested in how my night went???  :wink: 
Lets not all get carried away. we had a good night, went for a drink, not that i was, obviously i was drivin. 
she loves the motor.
anyway had the drink then just went for a drive for a bit. then she invites me round to her 'appartment' for a drink, so i accept. on the way there she says she rents this appartment with her friend. so obviously Im thinkin 'oh get in there!!!' 
so gets there and fair doos to her the 'appartment' is nice, but her friend is a bit on the plump side.
WHY DO FIT BIRDS ALWAYS HAVE FAT FRIENDS????!!
and talkin about houses now i own my own house (didnt see that comin did she), o and for the people who dont know me im 22 and becka is 23 so her findin out i had my own house her face lit up like a face lighting up, might have no money ever but got a nice car and nice house and hopefully the girl to go with it lol.
so y wouldnt i invite her round to mine to see my house??? like i said i even put clean sheets on and set the air freshener to max puff.
so i cracks open the bottle of rose (4 quids worth). RECESSION!!!
and just relapsin on the sofa watchin tele and that, not really watchin it more just talkin. me tryin me best t make her laugh without makin a tit out myself mostly. y is it sweat seems to pour off u when theres a girl in???
anyway ill cut it short. ish.
we hend hands and kissed passionately lol.
the just arranged to see each other again tommorrow (tuesday) and have a proper date lol.
if it gets more serious ull all be the first to know and ill post a pic up if i get chance.
love me.
still with a big smile on me face    
it is like a soap opera


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

If that is a true story then all i can say is. Fantastic!


----------



## Apaddler (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice work mate, just remember to delete the TT forum from your internet history if she needs to use the computer!


----------



## boosted (Jun 3, 2007)

I repeat...



boosted said:


> This thread is worthless without pics.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Apaddler said:


> Nice work mate, just remember to delete the TT forum from your internet history if she needs to use the computer!


 :lol: :lol:

Sounds like you had a good night...


----------



## lilcahill17 (Jan 31, 2009)

ye was a good night.
ive just read over my message and think ive made her sound a bit slutty maybe? lol
but anyway shes not shes very nice  
this is a work computer so she got no access hahaha.
wouldnt it be funny if she was a ttforum member tho lol. not with a corsa i wouldnt think so.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Well at least she can't see what you are writing about her then!

So when is she working next :roll:


----------



## trevp84 (Jan 19, 2009)

hi gotta say lovin the story, but my curiousity's gettin to me! Come on we all big up the women we meet to our mates lets face it look wot 10 pints does, the next mornin you'd been neckin a bird worthy of page three the nite before!!!

Although she may ACTUALLY BE that god damn stunnin, as mentioned before???............so thats it this weekend i'm off to chesire oaks,..... bit of shoppin.......n well maybe a bit of food while were there.....who nows i may just try a burger Wing!!!

Lets start a list of whos been to check out the gorgeous becka n wot we thort!

Phil -Trevp1984 - goin this weekend!

Feel free to join the list, i'm sure i ain't the only one lookin for a excuse to go for run out to cheshire oaks!!

:?: :lol: :?:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

trevp84 said:


> hi gotta say lovin the story, but my curiousity's gettin to me! Come on we all big up the women we meet to our mates lets face it look wot 10 pints does, the next mornin you'd been neckin a bird worthy of page three the nite before!!!
> 
> Although she may ACTUALLY BE that god damn stunnin, as mentioned before???............so thats it this weekend i'm off to chesire oaks,..... bit of shoppin.......n well maybe a bit of food while were there.....who nows i may just try a burger Wing!!!
> 
> ...


I might have too drive thru this weekend! Mini Cruise to Cheshire Oaks anyone


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

This forum is classic!

If someone gets a new car we're all telling them what to do with it.

Someone gets lucky at a drive through and we're telling him to smash her back doors in!! CLASSIC!!!

This thread should be made a sticky so the new members can see what everyone is like!

And i thought i was opening up a boring thread of someone curbing their wheels on a drive through kerb when the bend was to tight or something stupid like that and they wanted to sue BK!!!!! (My imagination running wild!)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hope you don't mind, but I think this should really be in off topic


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

Get in there my son :lol:

Dissapointed that there was no horizotal action to report [smiley=bigcry.gif] but times on your side :wink:

it wont be long before you are pulling stupid faces from behind her ,blowing rasberrys and such, etc etc  :lol: :wink:



Tom.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

qooqiiu said:


> Does she look anything like this?


If her smile is as fake as the one above then get rid sharpish.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

well done matey! im glad it all went well.. just remeber not to act too eager and scare her off.

oh and try and steal a pair of her panties tomorrow (just as proof :roll: ) then stick them on yer head and post up the pic :lol:


----------



## scottishloveknot (Feb 8, 2009)

hav to say thats a great effort!!! all the birds up dundee drive throughs are fat and horrible

lovin the story

make sure on the next date your playin hide the sausage!!!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i drove through the dundee mac d`s last week and got a nice wink from a chubby polish bird that works their.

everything counts :lol:


----------



## scottishloveknot (Feb 8, 2009)

wot mcds in dundee was that will hav 2 check the chubby pole out! c if i can get a wink haha!


----------



## Davy K (Jan 11, 2009)

lilcahill17 said:


> Hi all,
> Just wanted to share me strange experience with u all.
> went through burger king drive thru today and whilst ordering my food to what can only be described as an ABSOLUTE STUNNER (girl). ye i know there cant be many.
> so ordered my food and goes to the next window, where the same girl appears!
> ...


Can we have an update on your hot date with the chick from the fast food joint please. Or did you bottle it? Or take her out in the TT for a KFC??


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Bloody hell, where was I when this thread was going on? 

Where were my personal pm's from my watchers slg, kammy, jammy? Guys, you let me down! This is priceless. This is like one of those letters that you read in Mayfair, when you were 14, that gave you wood! (except I'm 39 now and it hasn't given me wood yet).

And to answer the hosts question ...



lilcahill17 said:


> WHY DO FIT BIRDS ALWAYS HAVE FAT FRIENDS????!!


It's because the fat bird makes the other bird look fit! :?

This has all the qualities of a Mills and Boon story. We certainly have the cast:

Becka
Burger King
Corsa
Rents with a fat bird

Just screams quality and romance.

I've bookmarked this thread now. I aint gonna miss the next chapter of this baby. :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Davy K said:


> Can we have an update on your hot date with the chick from the fast food joint please. Or did you bottle it? Or take her out in the TT for a KFC??


Page 5 ya muppet (or did you have an accident before you got to page 5?







).


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: direct as ever :lol:

oh and sorry for not keeping you upto date but your normally way more on the ball than me :roll:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

If i was more on the ball mate I would have been in there on page 1!!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

like me you mean  .................... and im now off for around 3 weeks and ill be sure to pm you whenever i find anything of interest :lol:

(some very random posts comeing your way when your offline  ) :-*


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

> Bloody hell, where was I when this thread was going on?
> 
> Where were my personal pm's from my watchers slg, kammy, jammy? Guys, you let me down! This is priceless. This is like one of those letters that you read in Mayfair, when you were 14, that gave you wood! (except I'm 39 now and it hasn't given me wood yet).


Ah you found it 

All we need now is vlastan to get in on it :lol:

He will Love all the "give her it up the dirt track" comments  He love's all that chocolate chimney sweep action doesn't he :lol:

Tom.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

becka said:


> :?


hahahaha this thread is a classic!

Im off to the nearest drivethrough


----------



## lilcahill17 (Jan 31, 2009)

lol lovin all your comments.

when i posted my first thread obviously with a massive smile on me face i just had to post somethin didnt i.
those wantin to do a meet there :? im all for it but at least let me tell her that its gonna happen.
think she'll be slightly freeked when 50 TTs turn up wanting a drive thru lol, come on fellas this could actually be gettin quite serious noone has wished me luck  
thinhk if she seen this forum she'd think she was a celeb lol
im out with her today at 1, im gonna work on that picture thing... leave it with me.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

lilcahill17 said:


> ye was a good night.
> ive just read over my message and think ive made her sound a bit slutty maybe? lol
> but anyway shes not shes very nice
> this is a work computer so she got no access hahaha.
> wouldnt it be funny if she was a ttforum member tho lol. not with a corsa i wouldnt think so.


Nothing wrong with a slut :wink: and I bet that BK has never seen so many TT's going through it lol. you know It's been far too long since we've had a decent thread like this, reminds me of the old days here :wink:

Oh and I wouldn't mention this place, think it might end in tears :roll:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Dr_Parmar said:


> Im off to the nearest drivethrough


OMG. The Doc's gonna give her one of his special 'fillings'!!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

:lol:

You better hope that she doesn't find this thread! 

Hev x
PS. Good luck!!!


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

lilcahill17 said:


> lol lovin all your comments.
> 
> when i posted my first thread obviously with a massive smile on me face i just had to post somethin didnt i.
> those wantin to do a meet there :? im all for it but at least let me tell her that its gonna happen.
> ...


A TT meet would be :lol: :lol: does she have any non-fat friends?

GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I'll have the chubby ones if nobody wants them.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Private Prozac said:


> Davy K said:
> 
> 
> > Can we have an update on your hot date with the chick from the fast food joint please. Or did you bottle it? Or take her out in the TT for a KFC??
> ...


Class!! as always Neil - just spat water all over my keyboard  :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

lilcahill17 said:


> lol lovin all your comments.
> 
> when i posted my first thread obviously with a massive smile on me face i just had to post somethin didnt i.
> those wantin to do a meet there :? im all for it but at least let me tell her that its gonna happen.
> ...


Well if it all backfires with her all your TT forum pals know where to find her to give her a whole lot of grief and stress over lots of orders   . This is the funniest threads I have laughed at in a very long time. Good luck with the new relationship, hope it works our for you but just becareful she isn't liking you for your wallet and motor


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Private Prozac said:
> 
> 
> > Davy K said:
> ...


:lol: Thanks mate.

Always a pleasure - Never a chore. :wink:


----------



## trevp84 (Jan 19, 2009)

Maybe after u'v mentioned the forum to her (major bad idea by the way), n organised a meet we'd all get a group discount for forum members, cheeseburger meal and a nosh for a fiver all in, wotcha reckon the chances are!

Good luck by the way!

If she finds this forum u'l need it tho!

Thumbs up on the hard work, best thread in ages!!!
[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Wadesports (Apr 9, 2007)

Wasn't he meant be seeing her at 1pm to day,.....the Mrs is watching some Australian trash on TV, and I'm fixed to reading the updates on here, I don't know who's the saddest person out of the two of us. Bloody good reading tho!

Need the next install of this classic soap opera.. did he, didn't he, etc ...


----------



## lilcahill17 (Jan 31, 2009)

evening all, agen.
been out with her all day today and just to let u all know its goin really well. or rather were gettin on really well.
just takin it st st st steady for now.
and if she was only interested in my wallet i dont know why cos there is nothin in it lol.
hence y i go to burger king for dinner, or at least i am from now on.
think shes comin round for an hour later (its her doin all the 'when we seein each other next') but if she didnt i would.
it feels a bit like a holiday romance. dunno y. mayb cos it feels like its gonna last a week then i wont see her agen. i dunno, ever the optimist ay? :?
another small rose probably. thats another 4 quid! this better be worth it.
thanks for all the good lucks by the way, shows some of u have a heart lol.
and have i been moved to the non tt related section???? sure if i had a nova i wouldnt have got this so surely its all tt related, its nothing but!!

and im still working on the pic. gonna try my very bestest later on, then just the hardest part of posting it.
bet ur all refreshing this arent ya lmao.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

lilcahill17 said:


> ... then just the hardest part of posting it..


Let's hope that's not the only 'hardest part'! Boom tish!


----------



## TT_Broonster (Jan 28, 2007)

Excellent thread - loving it!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

OMG is this the foreign language forum, I feel very old now. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh dear.

Basically, through the street talk, he is saying he has this new lady friend, and he is treating her well. He is not just wanting to shag her, but build up a beautiful relationship (built mainly on the fact that she fancied him cos of his car).

Now he is gonna play the gent for another day or so, til he gets in her knickers.....then,...who knows?


----------



## Apaddler (Nov 19, 2008)

So will he be driving his tractor through her haystack tonight? What are the odds?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Nah. He'll be reversing his trailer up her country lane!!


----------



## lilcahill17 (Jan 31, 2009)

ill give u a million t 1.
im sleepin alone tonight.
like i said, takin it sloooow. not fcukin this one up!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

lilcahill17 said:


> ill give u a million t 1.
> im sleepin alone tonight.
> like i said, takin it sloooow. not fcukin this one up!


I have just got in from seeing a few mate's so I thought F*** it, lets go down to Cheshire Oaks Burger King on the way back...

She was not there [smiley=bigcry.gif]. Spose its not too bad though, as I am in a A3 loaner at the moment, so I would not have looked my best.

By the Way there XL Bacon Cheeseburgers are nice


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

lilcahill17 said:


> ill give u a million t 1.
> im sleepin alone tonight.
> like i said, takin it sloooow. not fcukin this one up!


Boring! :lol:


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Ditto Dotti.

She'll be gaggng for it by now! :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

sporTTyminx said:


> Ditto Dotti.
> 
> She'll be gaggng for it by now! :lol:


 :lol: :lol: sporty you are my kind of woman!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

KammyTT said:


> :lol: :lol: sporty you are my kind of woman!


Why ...cos she's got a pulse!! :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Private Prozac said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: :lol: sporty you are my kind of woman!
> ...


I just burst out laughing in the middle of the office I am in today... now getting funny looks! :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

sporTTyminx said:


> Ditto Dotti.
> 
> She'll be gaggng for it by now! :lol:


He can always wedge a quater pounder between her lips! :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

:lol: Sorry! 

I do have a tendancy to do that, (ask Paul ~ Naughtty).


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

So when do we think he will slide his beef into her baps?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Private Prozac said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: :lol: sporty you are my kind of woman!
> ...


yup! :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Private Prozac said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: :lol: sporty you are my kind of woman!
> ...


but saying that im always open to bit of necrophilia :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> Private Prozac said:
> 
> 
> > KammyTT said:
> ...


Your very disturbed!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Nah. He's Scottish. It's expected!! :roll:


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

KammyTT said:


> but saying that im always open to bit of necrophilia :lol:


Are you? 
I bet it was dead good eh?!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

sporTTyminx said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > but saying that im always open to bit of necrophilia :lol:
> ...


Your on good form today aren't you sportty?

Keep this up and PrivateProzac will be coming to your drive through :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

jammyd said:


> Keep this up and PrivateProzac will be coming to your drive through :lol: :lol: :lol:


I'm already on the case mate! :wink:


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Yes he is. What a guy!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

:lol: Thanks. :-*

I'll tell you what. I haven't had this much fun on the forum for bloody years. :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Private Prozac said:


> Nah. He's Scottish. It's expected!! :roll:


thats racism and i will not stand for it :lol:


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

KammyTT said:


> Private Prozac said:
> 
> 
> > Nah. He's Scottish. It's expected!! :roll:
> ...


Then sit down.


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

taylormade-tt said:


> Well done  I Will just say what everyone is thinking......"Knock her backdoor's is my son" :lol: :lol: [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> Tom.


Just remember laddy

one up the rectum....

won't effect um


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

This story is starting to go all wrong :roll:

the scenario was supposed to be ......Turn up at BK.. get a free meal.. take the girl home.. after 10 seconds of fun job done :lol: escort the lady the door, after she ordered a taxi :wink: 
back to bed  
Its turning in to a romance of ...............some sort etc [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol:

Its still good crack though :lol:

Tom.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

taylormade-tt said:


> This story is starting to go all wrong :roll:
> 
> the scenario was supposed to be ......Turn up at BK.. get a free meal.. take the girl home.. after 10 seconds of fun job done :lol: escort the lady the door, after she ordered a taxi :wink:
> back to bed
> ...


I was hoping she'd turn out to be a right dirty slut and get her fat friend to do a turn and hear all the juicy bits by now :wink:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

jonah said:


> I was hoping she'd turn out to be a right dirty slut and get her fat friend to do a turn and hear all the juicy bits by now :wink:


SO were the rest of us!


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

Think it's time for lilcahill to fetch lil' lilcahill out and seal the deal :lol:

If you wait too long she'll think you're a pussy!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Blimey. There's more action on this thread now from the rest of us than the man lilcahill.

I hope his performance on here isn't a reflection of his performance with the charming and classy Becka. :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Private Prozac said:


> Blimey. There's more action on this thread now from the rest of us than the man lilcahill.
> 
> I hope his performance on here isn't a reflection of his performance with the charming and classy Becka. :lol:


He could be slamming her right now!

On a side point we are worse than Women ( Sportty excluded) when it comes to gossip!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

He's gone a bit quiet! :roll:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Do you think she's murdered him, cut up his body, put it through a mincer and turned it into BK Aberdeen Angus?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Private Prozac said:


> Do you think she's murdered him, cut up his body, put it through a mincer and turned it into BK Aberdeen Angus?


Saw the attachment icon and thought we were going to see a pc of the wonderful Becka only to see a bloody Aberdeen Angus burger :roll:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Shameless bump, I want more gossip!!!!


----------



## Hj-225 (May 19, 2008)

Well it is the weekend now, so surley there's gonna be an update!

I don't need tele anymore, just need this thread :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Dotti said:


> He's gone a bit quiet! :roll:


He's bound to be spanking his monkey by now.


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

Has he not "poked" this bewer yet :roll: :lol:

Tom.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

he has obviously got better things to do tonight than keep us posted,,,,, wish him luck !!!!!!!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Shall we all PM him and remind him of his commitment to the forum and that we are gagging to know if he has sowed his seed?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I think so Jammy. And you being a Mod' should mean that the duty falls upon you as a spokesman for the forum.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

OK I've been away for a few days... what did i miss?

Has he porked/slammed/banged/filled her yet?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I think what's probably happened is that he thought 'for a laugh' why don't I show her this thread.

She then got so disgusted she got her older brothers to go around and give him a damn good kicking. Hard to type when all your fingers are broken. He's probably trying to compose a message with his headstick right now.


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Maybe he made this whole thing up?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Kell said:


> I think what's probably happened is that he thought 'for a laugh' why don't I show her this thread.
> 
> She then got so disgusted she got her older brothers to go around and give him a damn good kicking. Hard to type when all your fingers are broken. He's probably trying to compose a message with his headstick right now.


Kell,

You have never met a lass from the 'Port have ya? (Port being the shortened term for Ellesmere Port where Cheshire Oaks Burger King is )

Most likely she's given him a good kicking herself


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

sporTTyminx said:


> Maybe he made this whole thing up?


Maybe he's still in bed with her doing some "Jungle Boogey"


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Do you know, i very much doubt that he is!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

sporTTyminx said:


> Maybe he made this whole thing up?


Wouldn't be the first time someone had done that


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

It was funny while it lasted :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Well if it's lasted this long then I think we'll be the ones laughing on the other side of our faces.

Dirty, dirty old man Harold.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I PM'd him, but not heard anything yet!!!!


----------



## westty (Jan 3, 2004)

Bet shes dumped him and he can't handle it :lol: :lol:


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

I bet she didnt exist.

Who else here has come across a stunner in their local drive thru maccy d's?
Exactly.
I rest my case!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Ah, but this was Burger King. A much more classy affair! :lol:


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

probably wrote down the number of the local VD clinic on the back of the receipt, not her mobile number.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

God you bunch of old cynics.

I am sure the burger king floozy has put out alright :lol:


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

the BK cutie has probably had her muffin buttered by every other punter who has visited the joint. no thanks.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

mmmm buttered muffins


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Not alot i can say really, other than i popped in to her place of work for a Whopper last night & the rest my friends is history. She decided she prefered muscle :lol:


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Jakalus said:


> mmmm buttered muffins


Yeah, but you don't really want to be dipping into someone else's butter do you?!


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

sporTTyminx said:


> Jakalus said:
> 
> 
> > mmmm buttered muffins
> ...


eww. no. no i don't.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

If he does not pipe up soon and tell us, I am going to go down BK and ask if I can stick a medium sized sausage in the bap's, Mayo optional, but advised


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

If he doesn't turn up soon, I think maybe a trip down there and demand what she's done to him.


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

extra meat in the burgers this week. modern day sweeney todd


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

Has He still not mounted that tart yet :roll: 
Everything is quiet i still see :roll:

I reckon love had blossomed , but he put a stone on, from all the burgers she has been feeding him :lol: ,Now she's dumped him due to his new figure :lol: :roll:

Tom.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Well He has read my PM and he has been on line, but he has not posted since the 31/03...

Guess he is keeping us hangin!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Sounds like she's keeping him hangin' too!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

He's probably still flying solo in an evening...


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Lets think about it.

How many 'classy' ladies work in BK?
If there are any, how many would give their number to a customer?

Nasty, cheap and nasty.


----------



## westty (Jan 3, 2004)

sporTTyminx said:


> how many would give their number to a customer?


Er, i think 'punter' is the term you're looking for :? 

Perhaps it fizzled out because he couldn't afford her! :lol:


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

So it wasnt a BK she was offering but a BJ?  
Wonder if she still only charged £3.99?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

sporTTyminx said:


> Wonder if she still only charged £3.99?


Depends if he's got a Whopper or a Cheeseburger I suppose! :?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

sporTTyminx said:


> So it wasnt a BK she was offering but a BJ?
> Wonder if she still only charged £3.99?


Yeah but she would get a lot of mayo in return for that also :lol:


----------



## trevp84 (Jan 19, 2009)

Went up cheshire oaks at weekend as planned, after few hours of shoppin figured i'd treat myself to a bk, pulled up to the window,....n shock horror,.....not a single female in site only lads n a very camp guy servin at the window, .....makes me wonder....Is this camp lad actually becky at the weekends!!!!

 :?


----------



## lilcahill17 (Jan 31, 2009)

ur all so bloody impatient lol.
jammy i thought i replied to ur message but obviously not.
ive been away to lovely puerto banus so havent been on, apologies lol.
we are not officially an item now so its all got a bit serious, probably not that much fun now  
i took my time to think whether she was just in it cos i have a nice car but would be very surprised if it is.
lets see how long it lasts.
but i have no intentions on splitting up with her.
she stays over most nights now so obviously its a bit more serious than u all imagined it would be probably.
what else u wanna know?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

lilcahill17 said:


> what else u wanna know?


Are the buns fresh? :wink:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

what colours her bush :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

lilcahill17 said:


> ur all so bloody impatient lol.
> jammy i thought i replied to ur message but obviously not.
> ive been away to lovely puerto banus so havent been on, apologies lol.
> we are not officially an item now so its all got a bit serious, probably not that much fun now
> ...


nice one mate,,, good on ya lad.... ( this place has been like coronation st while u been away !!!!!! )


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

lilcahill17 said:


> ur all so bloody impatient lol.
> jammy i thought i replied to ur message but obviously not.
> ive been away to lovely puerto banus so havent been on, apologies lol.
> we are not officially an item now so its all got a bit serious, probably not that much fun now
> ...


Whens the wedding?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

lilcahill17 said:


> what else u wanna know?


Does she always use the front door or does she sometimes let you come round the back?


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

they say that you can have it any way you want it at bk.

is this true?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

lilcahill17 said:


> ur all so bloody impatient lol.
> she stays over most nights now so obviously its a bit more serious than u all imagined it would be probably.
> what else u wanna know?


Impatient you say we all are :lol: , you got her staying over already and you only met 12-13 days ago! :roll:


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Like i say, a a total classy affair!
:?


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

PICS!!!


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

FFS - I've had one on a rolling boil for days and all we get is this?? :?


----------



## JayC (Nov 12, 2008)

pics... pics... pics!!! :lol:


----------



## Anneymouse (Dec 29, 2008)

Awww I skipped to the end hoping it was flirt divert!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Ah its love, I better go out and buy a hat...


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

What? A Jimmy Hat? 

Do you think she's like that mate?


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

PICCIES!!!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Dotti said:


> lilcahill17 said:
> 
> 
> > ur all so bloody impatient lol.
> ...


id have her stay over on the first nite dotti


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Private Prozac said:


> What? A Jimmy Hat?
> 
> Do you think she's like that mate?


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm surprised nobody has suggested setting up a spy camera .. Paris Hilton style :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Kell said:


> Private Prozac said:
> 
> 
> > What? A Jimmy Hat?
> ...


 :lol: :lol:

Well done mate. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Shame the 'youngsters' don't get it eh? :wink:

The J
The I
The M
The M
The Y

It's Jiiiiiiimmmmmyyyyyy!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

so Whats going on then?

We need more gossip


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

She is pregnant.

She wants to keep it

he doesn't want to keep it

she wants to keep it

he doesnt want to keep it

she's keeping it

he's paying for it.

TT for sale...


----------



## Sparks001 (Jun 18, 2007)

18 month later

Jeremy Kyle

It's not his


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Sparks001 said:


> Jeremy Kyle


*Evil evil evil *programme :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

Update required!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I had forgot about this :roll:


----------



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

got dumped.......... :roll: :roll:


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

ya, where is our update!

HOW COULD YOU FORGET TO UPDATE US

... I sure hope he's still alive. Maybe she's turned him into hamburgers.


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

2 year old thread but does anyone know the conclusion? is the guy still on here? did he marry bk girl?


----------



## rob85 (Nov 26, 2010)

This thread started off with so much promise, but just like a Jane Austin novel it had a boring ending.

Where's the super explosive ending???!


----------



## jamietd (Aug 25, 2010)

Just read 14 pages and have to know more.....


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I doubt we will ever know how it all turned out.

Joined: Sat Jan 31, 2009 10:41 am 
Last visited: Wed Feb 10, 2010 10:13 pm

So not been on for a long time.

Charlie


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hasn't posted sice that severe bout of food poisoning


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

I think this has been done before :wink: Correct me if I'm wrong. It turns into a long thread and then the inevitable letdown/windup :lol:

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

PostPosted: Sat Mar 28, 2009 7:55 pm :roll: 
Couldn't be bothered to read the whole drag.

Joe


----------



## MP (Feb 22, 2008)

Bloody hell, just read through all that and we still don't know what colour her bush is!


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

just had a pm from the original poster with an update......here it is......

we dated for a while, held hands on long walks and lay kissing under the light of the moon. she met my parents and it all went well. my mum and her loved going shopping together.
i cooked her meals for when she got in from burger king and ran her hot baths so she could degrease herself before slipping into some sexy underwear and falling asleep in my arms.
i fell completely in love with the girl and proposed marrage.. i didnt care that we had never had sex yet, i just loved her company and great conversation.
so the wedding was booked and it was a great day, i couldnt be happier, she looked amasing in her white dress and i could wait for the wedding night so i could finnaly make love to my beutiful bride.
we sipped champagne and she slipped out her dress revealing her tight sexy body, a ran my hands down and slipped her panties off.....OMFG SHES GOT A COCK....

(ok some of that or maybe all of it was made up but at least the story has a conclusion now)


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

alun said:


> just had a pm from the original poster with an update......here it is......
> 
> we dated for a while, held hands on long walks and lay kissing under the light of the moon. she met my parents and it all went well. my mum and her loved going shopping together.
> i cooked her meals for when she got in from burger king and ran her hot baths so she could degrease herself before slipping into some sexy underwear and falling asleep in my arms.
> ...


----------

